# need help how to set up a enclosure for Northern Spiny Tailed Geckos



## Gecksta (Mar 21, 2011)

need help how to set up a enclosure for Northern Spiny Tailed Geckos
i have an exoterra cage with a hide and a water bowl. As live next to a forest i can get rock and things like that form there.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my set up. I have lots of branches/leaves/vines in mine - I have a hide in there but I have never seen them use it. I've never seen them drink either - I spray mine once a week, soaking the enclosure. I have fine Kritter crumble as the substrate.




I also have a UV light set up so that they are within 6" of the light on most branches. They are great little geckos to have! Mine are nuts! 

I would be wary of collecting things from the wild. If you choose to do so though, make sure that you clean the branches and/or rocks thoroughly. A bleach solution or F10 disinfectant should do the trick... Or you can cook the branches in the oven. This just helps to stop parasites from getting into your collection.


----------



## Gecksta (Mar 22, 2011)

thank you i will do that

bump


----------

